# Buell Blast 2002



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

One of these has come up for sale at a reasonable price. 

Am quite keen to go have a look/take for a test ride..

Any of you out there been on one of these, or have any comments on their performance?

All comments appreciated.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure looks like a nice bike. Looks like it received a 64.5 rating on the sight that I just Googled to see a picture of it.


----------



## PAwinedude (Apr 5, 2010)

*Buell Blast thoughts*

Hi Allie,

Harley guy here myself...As you are probably aware Buell and Harley are "brothers" or "sisters" for that matter.

The Buell Blast is a 500 cc bike and will be a great/easy bike for you especially if you are still learning. The blast has about 50 hp and weighs about 350 lbs....Performance is a very subjective term.....This bike will scoot down the road and would seem a bit snappy due to its good weight to HP ratio. It won't be a dragster but it won't be a slouch either. 

If you have some experience and like buell, I would recommend the Firebolt.....Now that bike will get your attention! Not as fast as a GSXR or RR, etc...but has a ton of torque! 

Keep in mind, this is a air cooled bike....can get quite hot depending on where you will ride. 

just a few thoughts to consider


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks,

I've been riding since I got my license at 16. Now the teens are older I don't have to drive the grocery wagon all the time... am looking for something in the 5 to 600 range.. partial to singles and funnily enough 2 stroke pingers that I can throw around ( hubby is rebuilding an RZ 250 for me in the garage.. engine is built ,no odo or indicators etc yet.. he took it down the driveway yesterday and did a wheelstand in first coming back up!)

I used to ride a GN400 ( big single with decompression lever) good bike and very reliable.. The buell may be a bit light for me, however having never ridden one.. am curious as to performance and feel.

Reviews online say the gears are clunky ( most singles are) and the lack of tacho seems to annoy people ( I always rode my single on the sound of the engine anyway).. also that it has a reputation for being unreliable.. I don't know how many machines were produced.. reliability is right up there as a priority for me.

Am keeping it under the 600cc mark, due to registration fee changes here.. it now costs more per year to register a bike over 600cc than it does to register a car. I'll still gain in low petrol and maintenance costs though.

Allie


----------



## PAwinedude (Apr 5, 2010)

well,

I am 6'4 and 250 + so the blast is somewhat of a minibike for me  but for a 500 its not bad on the performance end. I have ridden them and I say they are snappy and that's with me on it. In contrast, I am used to riding a 750 lb Harley with 100+ HP and torque....so the blast is very agile in comparison...I am not familiar with the bikes you referred to in your previous post or what you might compare it too but I think you might be impressed if you haven't ridden one before.

I agree with you on tachs....I have an 02 Harley with no tach and I don't miss it actually.....I have tach's in my cars and don't use em. If I feel like going fast I bounce the engine off the rev limiter through a couple gears and then I come to my senses.

Anyway, go ride it! Don't worry about the reviews...see for yourself..

By the way, Harleys are known for there clunky sounding transmissions....Buell/Harley share similar technologies....I wouldn't worry about that review....put a good synthetic gear oil in the transmission and forget about it


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

hehehhe..

was just looking at the firebolt..

hmmm.. that's a bit big for me and sheesh at the price! I've often gone to the HD store in town and seriously though the HD's are nice, I've always been drawn to the design of the buells.

The bloke would love it.. (he rides a '99 Bimota Mantra and a Moto Morini 500 sport.. he's a sucker for italian sportsters but I don't like the gears and brakes etc all being on the wrong sides of the bike.) We have four garages full of stuff he won't part with including a '53 two toned Rover 75. That I am trying to get him to sell as he never drives it.. 7 bikes and 4 cars.. I figure if he sells the rover.. we can buy more bikes )

is your bike a cruiser or a tourer? Yeah I'll give them a call and organise a test ride.
Allie


----------



## PAwinedude (Apr 5, 2010)

i have the Road King Classic!

its a cruiser/touring bike....although I had a bit of engine work done so you might say its a little bit of a sleeper...looks like a grandpa bike but runs like a scalded dog!!!


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

:<

a brand new 2010 one? panniers and everything?

( well not everything.. I see reverse is not available in that model!)

you lucky so and so..

( oh and I'm 5'8".... the rest is subject to change without notice)

Allie


----------



## BobF (Apr 6, 2010)

St Allie said:


> One of these has come up for sale at a reasonable price.
> 
> Am quite keen to go have a look/take for a test ride..
> 
> ...


 
Allie - I'm a Harley guy, but I've had a lot of exposure to Buells. Neat bikes!

Well, I *was* a Harley guy. A few days ago I traded them for a couple of ATVs + ca$h. These things are a blast - you might want to consider a 4-wheeler instead


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 6, 2010)

I see a few Buell's around here, but not many. Mostly Yamahas and Honda crotch rockets. And then a big splattering of Harleys and Goldwings.
I am a daily rider. We live 20 miles from the nearest grocery store, so I take my '85 Goldwing almost evertime I head to town.
I'm surprised to think they would raise the rates of your registration for M/C's over 600cc's. I guess they look at a big bike as a luxury.
Personally, I would never have imagined myself having a 1200 cc. 750 lb monster, being I'm considered vertically challenged. (5'-0" on my best day!)
But now that I've put 50,000 miles on her I couldn't see riding anything else.
Something light and sporty would be fun, but the comfort of sitting back doing 75 mph behind a big wind screen barely hearing the motor has spoiled me.
Still I tip my hat to anyone and everyone that rides bikes, regardless of what they ride.


----------



## Julie (Apr 6, 2010)

BobF said:


> Allie - I'm a Harley guy, but I've had a lot of exposure to Buells. Neat bikes!
> 
> Well, I *was* a Harley guy. A few days ago I traded them for a couple of ATVs + ca$h. These things are a blast - you might want to consider a 4-wheeler instead



LOL, I agree


----------



## St Allie (Apr 6, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I'm surprised to think they would raise the rates of your registration for M/C's over 600cc's. I guess they look at a big bike as a luxury.
> QUOTE]
> 
> In NZ we have an Accident Compensation corporation. It's paid for by taxation.. It means you cant sue anyone and they handle all medical expenses and claims.
> ...


----------



## St Allie (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought the Buell Blast LOL ( $2510. NZ about $1250. USD?) please tell me that was a reasonable buy? It is cheap for a buell here anyway.

.... the auction finished today and I haven't test ridden it...

I thought it was local.. apparently it will have to be trucked up, otherwise.. either the bloke or myself will have to take a flight to the south island and ride it back home.

will sort that out tomorrow ( a la scarlett o hara.. I can't think about that today.. I'll think about that tomorrow!)

Allie


----------



## Malkore (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd say the price is reasonable if it runs well. Being NZ and the lower availability I think you did ok.

was it fully stock or did they do some aftermarket parts on it? when I bought my 500cc Ninja (inline 2-cylinder) I was looking at the Blast but the American reviews all said you'd wanna put close to $1,500 in aftermarket parts to make it 'the bike it should've been'.

but Americans are never pleased with anything.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks stock standard to me.. that's what i've bought.. no oil leaks and it is advertised as a good runner.. they traded it in on another bike.. so it's at a bike shop.
I read the reviews on this bike and if I upgrade the exhaust it'll improve performance apparently. Will sort that out when I get my hands on it and see what the current performance is like.

Allie


----------



## Boyd (Apr 7, 2010)

St Allie said:


> myakkagldwngr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to think they would raise the rates of your registration for M/C's over 600cc's. I guess they look at a big bike as a luxury.
> ...


----------



## Julie (Apr 7, 2010)

Boyd said:


> St Allie said:
> 
> 
> > Had to do some fast dodging a few times with my bike cause some had their head up their A$$. Scares the heel out of a person.
> ...


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 9, 2010)

How did I miss this thread! I haven't had a chance to ride the Blast, but I own a Buell XB9SX (CityX) (http://www.buell.com/en_us/bikes/street/XB9SX/index.asp). It's the best bike I've ever owned, and I've owned a few. I still have a Yamaha V-Max and a KAwasaki XRX1200, but the Buell is just so easy to maneuver through traffic.

Anyway... I hope your Blast is in good running condition when you get it, and that it's as much fun for you as the CityX has been for me.

I was really bummed when they shut down Buell production last year. I've ridden plenty of Harleys, but the Buells were the only bikes they made that I'd actually buy. The cruisers just aren't my style.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

that's a really nice bike Tooth, looks like you can throw it round corners nicely.

I just showed the bloke your bike on the buell site.... he's looking at a Laverda SF for sale on the auction site.. it's in bits and currently at $3500..a classic worth restoring... and a cb350 4 for sale at $1500..

now if I can just get him to part with the Rover...

Allie


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2010)

St Allie said:


> ........ now if I can just get him to part with the Rover...
> 
> Allie



Oh No, not the Rover!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 9, 2010)

St Allie said:


> that's a really nice bike Tooth, looks like you can throw it round corners nicely.
> 
> I just showed the bloke your bike on the buell site.... he's looking at a Laverda SF for sale on the auction site.. it's in bits and currently at $3500..a classic worth restoring... and a cb350 4 for sale at $1500..
> 
> ...



Yeah... it's a lot of fun. I haven't seen a Laverda in person in the US, but I googled the Laverda SF. Nice looking bike. Why not keep the bike AND the Rover. You can always use the Rover to tow the bikes that aren't running.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

hehehehe..

the towbar is on the BMW 

if he gets rid of the Rover.. we can get another 10 bikes in the garage!

(priorities!)


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 9, 2010)

St Allie said:


> if he gets rid of the Rover.. we can get another 10 bikes in the garage!



Why didn't you say that sooner? What is the Rover still doing there?


----------



## St Allie (Apr 9, 2010)

It's such a lovely sunny day here, I dragged the bloke out to have a look in bike shops this morning.. and got me a new helmet to go with the new bike lol..

( I had a helmet but my 17yo son has snaffled it.. he rides a little FXR150 on a learner license, due to get a restricted soon , I think he's after my RZ250 next.!)

Tooth? my bloke rides one of these..

www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Motorbikes/Motorbikes/Sports/auction-281600158.htm

Allie


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a nice looking bike. I want to add one of these to the garage, but they are still a bit too new for me to pick up a used one at a good price: http://www.ducati.com/bikes/hypermotard/index.do


----------



## St Allie (Apr 19, 2010)

She's here!

Buell arrived by biketrans 10 mins ago.. she's gorgeous and I'm off to polish her.. she's already been nicknamed 'the MC' ( short for midlife crisis.. )

only one key so I have to go get a spare cut..any excuse to get out..

and the sun is shining...

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2010)

Go have A "Blast"!


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. I hope you enjoy the Blast as much as I enjoy my XB9SX!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

Have bought another bike cheap on the local auction site $916 NZD ( about500 USD?)with a top box and everything, bodywork in excellent condition... picked her up on friday and she's a good little runner.. we are looking at doing a road trip of 7 days to the bottom of the south island and back in December.. oil change/plugs/new fork oil and brake pads she's as good as new..

1987 GPZ Kawasaki 500S



Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm jealous!
I'll just have to put up with my ole hondapottumus till things get much better. 
I look at all the new C/R's and think how nice it would be to fly around on one, but we have very few good roads around here. 
The biggest elevation change in Florida is just about 80 miles to the east of my house and it's a grade change of about 75 feet vertical in about 5 miles. 
Really exciting... 
I joke with all my G/W buddies about our mountain pass.


----------



## PPBart (Sep 28, 2010)

St Allie said:


> myakkagldwngr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to think they would raise the rates of your registration for M/C's over 600cc's. I guess they look at a big bike as a luxury.
> ...


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I'm jealous!
> I'll just have to put up with my ole hondapottumus till things get much better.
> I look at all the new C/R's and think how nice it would be to fly around on one, but we have very few good roads around here.
> The biggest elevation change in Florida is just about 80 miles to the east of my house and it's a grade change of about 75 feet vertical in about 5 miles.
> ...



hehehe...the twisty hills here would get you on that tourer.. really need a naked bike to appreciate them..

You getting out on the honda much? you should add some photos,matey.

just for me!

( bats lashes at you lots)

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

PPBart said:


> St Allie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been riding for decades, and have had two major accidents -- both times the accident was caused by a vehicle pulling out in front of me; both times the bike was totalled; and, both times I walked away (thanks to good safety gear and pure luck!).
> ...


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 28, 2010)

I ride almost every day back and forth to town,,, 25 miles one way.
You would be surprised what these Honda Goldwings can handle. Mine has floor boards on her and she doesn't mind a bit scraping them on the road.
The guys with the newer models and foot pegs swear they can do anything they want with them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 28, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Have bought another bike cheap on the local auction site $916 NZD ( about500 USD?)with a top box and everything, bodywork in excellent condition... picked her up on friday and she's a good little runner.. we are looking at doing a road trip of 7 days to the bottom of the south island and back in December.. oil change/plugs/new fork oil and brake pads she's as good as new..
> 
> 1987 GPZ Kawasaki 500S
> 
> ...



Very exciting looking bike you got there Allie. I'd like to see a picture of you on it with no helmet. Just sitting, not riding!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

Will see what I can do Dan..

....am a bit shy, don't like scaring the newbies off...

Allie


----------

